# 1 star for something that wasn't my fault



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

A group of 3 pax left sunglasses in my car. They were "sure" they left it in my car but I responded by telling them I saw no such item left in my vehicle.

My rating dipped 0.02 points and I'm extremely certain it was them because all my other rides were pleasant and had no problems.

I had taken too many trips to know which trip was the one that left the sunglasses so I'm SOL if I want to report an unfair rating so I'm gonna let it slide for now.

I remember having another instance where a pax had just broken up with a relationship and told me a sob story. My first impression is that this pax will inevitably give me a 1 star rating just to vent his frustration on someone. I was correct since my rating dipped heavily right after I had finished that ride.

>This thread is just to describe how ratings does not reflect the quality of a driver.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> A group of 3 pax left sunglasses in my car. They were "sure" they left it in my car but I responded by telling them I saw no such item left in my vehicle.
> 
> My rating dipped 0.02 points and I'm extremely certain it was them because all my other rides were pleasant and had no problems.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to get uber to exclude an unfair 1 star rating also. I have not been successful. Some people have posted that uber will exclude ratings however I don't believe it. There is nothing you can do about it other than give them a 1 star and move on.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

How cute, you give a sh*t about .02 rating


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I've been trying to get uber to exclude an unfair 1 star rating also. I have not been successful. Some people have posted that uber will exclude ratings however I don't believe it. There is nothing you can do about it other than give them a 1 star and move on.


I remember giving this pax either a 3 or 4 star but im not gonna try to find that specific trip just to switch ratings because I could end up giving it to the wrong pax. It's all good though.



senorCRV said:


> How cute, you give a sh*t about .02 rating


Aww how cute. Another typical Highschool internet hotshot. Hi.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> I remember giving this pax either a 3 or 4 star but im not gonna try to find that specific trip just to switch ratings because I could end up giving it to the wrong pax. It's all good though.
> 
> Aww how cute. Another typical Highschool internet hotshot. Hi.


Cool, but I'm not the ****** complaining on the net about a .02 dip in rating. Get some self esteem y'all.


----------



## Anong (Dec 27, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> A group of 3 pax left sunglasses in my car.


That's all I heard. If they did leave them then you need to catch that before you drive off. You ask them make sure they have everything before getting out, and then you give it a once over justincase.

Remember, we are in customer service and the customer is typically always right.

My rating is a 4.54 and I believe it's because I'm a zombie around sober pax but drunk women/men enjoy it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> I remember giving this pax either a 3 or 4 star but im not gonna try to find that specific trip just to switch ratings because I could end up giving it to the wrong pax. It's all good though.
> 
> Aww how cute. Another typical Highschool internet hotshot. Hi.


Uber is testing out switching the ratings calc from past 500 rated trips to past 100 rated trips. Once they implement it permanently you should be able to replace the 1 star fairly quickly


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

An Uber driver complaining about their rating is like a corpse complaining about the wrong brand of formaldehyde at the Morgue


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Anong said:


> That's all I heard. If they did leave them then you need to catch that before you drive off. You ask them make sure they have everything before getting out, and then you give it a once over justincase.
> 
> Remember, we are in customer service and the customer is typically always right.
> 
> My rating is a 4.54 and I believe it's because I'm a zombie around sober pax but drunk women/men enjoy it.


I always double check to make sure pax did not leave anything before taking off. So far, I didn't found anything and if they do call me back for those sunglasses, I could simply tell them I don't have it and there's nothing they can do. That's THEIR responsibility.



senorCRV said:


> An Uber driver complaining about their rating is like a corpse complaining about the wrong brand of formaldehyde at the Morgue


And yet you're here in the Rating's forum expecting people to giving a shit about your opinion on uber drivers giving a shit about ratings. Lolwut.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> I always double check to make sure pax did not leave anything before taking off. So far, I didn't found anything and if they do call me back for those sunglasses, I could simply tell them I don't have it and there's nothing they can do. That's THEIR responsibility.
> 
> And yet you're here in the Rating's forum expecting people to giving a shit about you thinking about uber drivers giving a shit about ratings. Lolwut.


I also go to comedy shows and laugh at them


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Uber is testing out switching the ratings calc from past 500 rated trips to past 100 rated trips. Once they implement it permanently you should be able to replace the 1 star fairly quickly


Great. This will just rub more salt to the wound since 1 stars will be even more determinantal to my rating. Now something like this where "pax will blame me for their problems" will have a serious effect on my job.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome to the Love! I have been given 2s for Uber's navigation errors, and 1 and 2s for refusing to take PAXs beyond their entered route unless they enter a new request. I have gotten some 4 stars for I dunno what. I drive a new Elantra. I have 49- 5 stars out of 58 ratings, 160 trips, so I'm, still a nOOb. Now I'm working my way backup into the 4.7s. I finally resorted to posting a picture of my disabled son in the back seat with a request that PAX inform me of any issues before hurting me on my ratings. It seems it may have helped as to bad ratings, but just after one night but may bee too soon to tell. Any advice would be helpful from the community.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> Great. This will just rub more salt to the wound since 1 stars will be even more determinantal to my rating. Now something like this where "pax will blame me for their problems" will have a serious effect on my job.


Rest easy grasshopper, once you get over 500 rides the nasty low ratings will disappear. In a couple months you'll be embarrassed by your current whining.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

me too, I've received 1's forUber nav errors, 3's and 4's for people cutting me off and pax getting nervous, woman complained car was cold "hey its south florida and everyone but her wants A/C... and newbies that thinks 4 is good....face it some people are idiots, best advice I've learned is if you feel the pax is an idiot just cancel early on..... example.... yesterday I get a ping from a pax at Fort Lauderdale airport.... her rating is 4.55....not good... and she starts off by saying she wants to make 2 stops.... first a quick stop at the Apple store and then on to her home.... and she further says if you can't wait then I'll just get another Uber.... I replied ok just get another Uber right now......adios... and I picked up another pax from the airport......no issues...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Rest easy grasshopper, once you get over 500 rides the nasty low ratings will disappear. In a couple months you'll be embarrassed by your current whining.


Uber is changing the rating process from last 500 rated To last 100 rated. Certain markets are being tested out.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah I just had something like this too. My rating dipped .02 and I got a "navigation - pickup" complaint (my first reported issue in 300 trips).

It's either:

1. The girl who called the Uber for someone else and gave the wrong address by four blocks.

or

2. The lady who had the pin location off and was standing in the middle of a parking lot. I'm leaning towards this one because she had a bit of an attitude from the start. (never mind that I was still only about a 100 feet away from her and that she could see me when I went to the EXACT pin location)

I'm still 4.89 but I'm glad I'm going to start driving under 10 hours a week in a month or two when I focus on other things and the season dies down here. There is a lot wrong with the system in that drivers tend to get the blame for things which aren't their fault and it is demoralizing and makes one feel like they are a piece of dog shit.

Ah hell, screw it. I don't care about the ratings anyway! lol


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Rest easy grasshopper, once you get over 500 rides the nasty low ratings will disappear. In a couple months you'll be embarrassed by your current whining.


I have over 4000 trips but yeah, I'm kinda not looking forward to having my ratings based on only 100 since pax will have even more power over my job.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> I have over 4000 trips


Forgive me, due to your hand wringing over a negative rating I assumed you were new.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Forgive me, due to your hand wringing over a negative rating I assumed you were new.


Oh ok, no worries but I'm just gonna assume you're really terrible at assuming how new an Uber driver is so I'll let it slide this time.
We all make honest mistakes. ☺


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> Great. This will just rub more salt to the wound since 1 stars will be even more determinantal to my rating. Now something like this where "pax will blame me for their problems" will have a serious effect on my job.


You guys no one gets deactivated anymore unless they are horrible.

Relax you will get some low ratings you don't deserve and some high ones you thought for sure we're going to be a one star. Just be polite and get people from a to b.

Since Uber has changed their rating system deactivation are way down


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You guys no one gets deactivated anymore unless they are horrible.
> 
> Relax you will get some low ratings you don't deserve and some high ones you thought for sure we're going to be a one star. Just be polite and get people from a to b.
> 
> Since Uber has changed their rating system deactivation are way down


I haven't heard anyone getting deactivated due to low ratings aswell. I also haven't heard any drivers or pax talk about this issue for...awhile now.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You guys no one gets deactivated anymore unless they are horrible.
> 
> Relax you will get some low ratings you don't deserve and some high ones you thought for sure we're going to be a one star. Just be polite and get people from a to b.
> 
> Since Uber has changed their rating system deactivation are way down


Can you confirm this?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Can you confirm this?


Search the forum for deactivations. All were because of fights/issues with a pax. Or high Cancellations


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uber might just give you a 1 star rating. That happened to me as I explained. I called customer support and they said nobody rated me a one star. The 1 star comes and goes every day. One day it's removed, the next day it's back. So you never know what's gong on anymore with the system.



Shangsta said:


> Search the forum for deactivations. All were because of fights/issues with a pax. Or high Cancellations


I read in another thread that you can get reactivated with a lawyer. Is that true?


----------



## Steven from Dallas (Nov 2, 2016)

Like someone said before, don't worry about a bad rating. The law of average will take care of itself. Keep completing rides to the best of your ability and before long your rating will steadily rise.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Everything is the drivers fault no matter what unfortunately


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

A T said:


> Everything is the drivers fault no matter what unfortunately


I agree, I had passengers give out a one star for paying a high surge price. I didn't pay it any mind because driving only during surges is the only way to make it worth it.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I've been trying to get uber to exclude an unfair 1 star rating also. I have not been successful. Some people have posted that uber will exclude ratings however I don't believe it. There is nothing you can do about it other than give them a 1 star and move on.


I think if they 1* or actually anything under a 5* they should be given a few multiple choice options. If Price is ticked then the rating does not count. People don't understand that paying that surge price is the only reason they are getting a ride home right now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2017)

For what it's worth, here are some things I've observed. I have about 850 trips and a 4.93 rating. At 850 trips, it takes about 75 5* accumulated, with no 4* to raise my rating to 4.94. One 4* resets your accumulated 5* back to 0. A 1* will lower me from 4.93 to 4.92 pretty easily. You can get a lifetime summary of your ratings from Uber if you get the right support person, which is challenging. Once you get that, it's fairly simple to calculate precisely what your rating is, down to as many decimal places as you want. Not that it's necessarily healthy, but I simply wanted to have a better understanding. I also have observations about how low driver scores are treated in the Uber app, but I'll save that for another post. It's pretty devious, but will affect how many rides you get. -Mike


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

A T said:


> Everything is the drivers fault no matter what unfortunately


Here's the exact "feedback" from one of my passenger" Charged more it should be 1.65 usd not 6.65 usd".
I don't know how many stars he/she "awarded" me since lyft just cites as " 4 stars and below".
Do I have the power to set the price as an independent contractor?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

camel said:


> Here's the exact "feedback" from one of my passenger" Charged more it should be 1.65 usd not 6.65 usd".
> I don't know how many stars he/she "awarded" me since lyft just cites as " 4 stars and below".
> Do I have the power to set the price as an independent contractor?


I believe with Lyft you can have them remove that rating since it was because of the fare


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

You know, I've read that some here are surprised that passengers would be so picky and harsh with their ratings, considering the relatively low cost of an Uber ride. I guess I would be surprised too, but I've worked for a public library, where people get to borrow things for _free _(DVDs, books, CDs, & magazines), and there are some who'll _still _complain with vigour. There are just a bunch of d'bags in the world; the more you drive, the more you'll interact with them.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> I've worked for a public library, where people get to borrow things for _free _(DVDs, books, CDs, & magazines), and there are some who'll _still _complain with vigour. There are just a bunch of d'bags in the world; the more you drive, the more you'll interact with them.


Those things are not free they are being paid for with tax dollars there is nothing wrong with holding them accountable for the service rendered with those tax dollars.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Those things are not free they are being paid for with tax dollars there is nothing wrong with holding them accountable for the service rendered with those tax dollars.


It's free for those who pay no taxes (e.g. homeless), and they still whine.



Uberfunitis said:


> there is nothing wrong with holding them accountable for the service rendered with those tax dollars.


Precisely, who said or even implied that there was something wrong with "holding them accountable for the service rendered with those tax dollars"?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> It's free for those who pay no taxes (e.g. homeless), and they still whine.


Everyone pays taxes, even the homeless. They pay sales tax on that can of beer, they may have been given the money by panhandling but they still paid the sales tax for that beer.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Everyone pays taxes, even the homeless. They pay sales tax on that can of beer, they may have been given the money by panhandling but they still paid the sales tax for that beer.


And that beer tax is earmarked for the library?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> And that beer tax is earmarked for the library?


It can be that is up to the state and local government to decide how they allocate their tax revenue.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It can be that is up to the state and local government to decide how they allocate their tax revenue.


Next time, just type: "I don't know."
Same sentiment, but with the economy of fewer keystrokes.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Next time, just type: "I don't know."
> Same sentiment, but with the economy of fewer keystrokes.


I answered like that because there is no way to say what happens in each locality. Sales tax is used to fund libraries in OH for example.

Currently, public libraries receive funding from the state through the Public Library Fund (PLF). Each month, the PLF receives 1.7% of the state's total tax revenue received during the previous month in the General Revenue Fund (GRF). State tax revenue that goes into the GRF comes from multiple sources, including the state personal income tax, sales and use tax, business taxes, etc. Therefore, state funding for public libraries ebbs and flows with state revenues. The percentage of funding dedicated to public libraries will be automatically reduced to 1.66% on July 1, 2017.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

So again, you don't know if any of that beer tax goes to fund the library. 
Got it.


----------

